# Found: Rebecca Fundy drybag in Escalante Creek



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

We found a dry bag with some equipment in it on Escalante Creek on 5-11-08. The dry bag is labeled Rebecca Fundy, and has a phone number. I called the number and left a voice mail with some guy named Mike, but I think it may be an old number. If you're Rebecca then give me a shout!

Nikos


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

the bag belongs to a guy named lincoln. it probably has his pin kit in it. the name on the bag is the previous owner he bought it from. i posted about his lost paddle on escalante a few days ago.

you can reach lincoln at [email protected] or 928-925-3962. he'll be stoked to get some of his gear back after his high water beatdown.


----------

